# firebird oil burner cutting out!!!



## ciaran-bart (5 Dec 2011)

i was called out to a firebird cabin pack boiler, firebird burner! i opened up the boiler and it was stuffed with suit, i hovered it all out and cleared the flue as it was stuffed aswel. i set the oil pressure at 8 bar, the burner fired up the best, after a few minutes i was putting the boiler casing on and the burner cut out and i removed the casing and it fired up straight away!! the burner kept cuttin out when i would put the boiler casing on and cut back on when removed so i left the casing off and it went for about half an hour and cut out again!! any suggestions


----------



## Shane007 (5 Dec 2011)

Sounds like lack of oxygen caused by either a faulty motor or a faulty fan. Check the fan rotation first.


----------



## ciaran-bart (5 Dec 2011)

*I*

I had it running earlier with the cover off the boiler and it never stopped til I put the cover back on which was bout half an hour later, it took about ten seconds to cut out when the cover was on, nearly sure it's the dual thermostait because it wasn't cuttin out, cheers anyway


----------



## Shane007 (5 Dec 2011)

Yes could be that. Remove the stat probe & check with tester. If you do not have a dedicated tester, then put in boiling water & see if it cuts out the burner.

The only thing is that a faulty stat would not explain the sooted up boiler where a faulty fan or motor would. A sooted boiler is generally caused from incomplete combustion.


----------



## ciaran-bart (6 Dec 2011)

*I*

Yea stat is faulty! But as u say that's not the cause of the sooted up boiler, 
If the door into the baffles wasn't sealed would it have anything to do with it


----------



## Shot52 (21 Dec 2019)

I'm having the same problem,if I leave the cover off it. burner stays working but when I put the cover on it start's to cut in and out.


----------



## Armada (22 Dec 2019)

Someone here in my house as I read this says it’s a leaking flue that’s probably causing your problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mechman (24 Dec 2019)

Check the condensate trap underneath, it may have melted and need replacement.


----------



## cremeegg (24 Dec 2019)

Wow. Isn't AAM great !


----------

